# Can You Tell An Expensive Wax??



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I know this is really impractical folks, as this meet is on the otherside of England and would involve a ferry/plane to get to...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74756

Sorry about that - however, if you plan to organise a road trip and split the costs (again, I know its very impractical) then keep us posted as we would very much like to see you at the meet.

I'm sure I could be persuaded to do an airport run to Heathrow...


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm considering this, could be a chance to meet a lot of people and have a bit of bant.

All depends on cash flow... hopefully though


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Dave, what your doing is something I'm very interested in and have done very limited tests with a few different LSP's in work. 

Unfortunately I will be in Germany at the Nurburgring so will be unable to attend!! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well I have been known to be mad enough to go to England for a meet could be arranged flying over would be better cheaper and quicker!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Aye Ronnie, flying to Heathrow and a 10 min taxi journey from there according to a local. Definately interested in this. Will talk to you about it at the meet.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries sounds good


----------

